# Dropped All My Freaking Classes!



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Grrr I am so pissed off.

I went to check my schedule today to make sure I had everything set (classes start TOMORROW) and I saw that my stupid school had DROPPED all of my classes. Apparently I had to have my schedule validated last week but I couldnt do that because the stupid state was late in paying my tuition. Well actually they were only late on $118 out of like $2300 total that they paid. And my school dropped ALL of my classes for THAT, ONE FREAKING DAY BEFORE CLASSES START!

I could only re-register for 4 of them too, the other 2 are closed now *#!$&*#&%! So I'm gonna go down there tomorrow and raise some farking hell until they gimme my other 2 classes back.... Grrrrr


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. :hug

You should go to the two classes that are now full and talk to the teachers about what happened. People usually drop classes so spots will probably open up for you.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Sheri said:


> You should go to the two classes that are now full and talk to the teachers about what happened. People usually drop classes so spots will probably open up for you.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.


 :agree


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whoa that sucks. Class enrollment usually goes down though so probably some spots will open up. They really should let you in anyway, since you actually were in those classes and it's not really your fault that you couldn't pay...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

that does suck, (I re-checked my classes when I saw your post, because my financial aid has yet to pay for my classes, thankfully they're still there whew.) Hopefully you can get into those two classes once more.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

See, this why I hate having to rely on financial aid. I'm not going to complain about getting free money, but it still makes me nervous that someone else is paying MY bills. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm confused about something. How odes financial aid pay for your bills? Did you get a full scholarshp or something? I got grants and scholarships and loands and stuff, all the information in already calculated into the tuition bill that they mail me a few weeks before each semester begins then my parents write a check which i give to the school. I;m not sure how that works.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

rb27 said:


> See, this why I hate having to rely on financial aid. I'm not going to complain about getting free money, but it still makes me nervous that someone else is paying MY bills. Good luck with everything.


I've always been real nervous about financial aid too for exactly this reason. The state of NM pays most of my tuition, and while I'm sure it would never happen (otherwise most of the school would be dropped too), I sometimes worry that there will be some kink in the process (the state is run by some very incompetent people) and I will end up getting dropped from my classes. Thankfully it hasn't happened yet *knock on wood*


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well one thing that I think a lot of people dont realize is that you can get Voc-Rehab and other benefits for mental disorders (at least you can in my state.) They recognize that a mental disablity is still a disabilty. If you are really depressed, its as bad or worse as having a bum knee. So basically since I was severly depressed and have SAD, the state pays all my tuition under Voc-Rehab. Its a pretty good deal. They'll pay a max of 10 semesters, so I shouldnt have to pay any tuition. 

I still have some outstanding loans from my very first year of college, because I didnt fall into the severe depression until my 2nd year. Also, they wont pay for my study abroad, so I have had to take out more loans for that. But they pay all of the basic tuition for state schools. So like right now they are paying $2300 a semester for me. (Yea I know, cheap school lol) 

You can usually speak with your psychatrist about it and if they think you are bad enough, they can recommend you for it. I was really bad a couple yrs ago so they put me on it. It helps a lot, all I have to pay is books.

As far as my 2 classes tho that I couldnt get back in to.... Well they wouldnt let me into my art class so I changed it to music, but my polysci professor let me back into that one, so its all good now, I just need to go change out some books. So, crisis averted! I was really anxious about it last night, but it all turned out ok.


----------

